# ECNL CLUB MAP GIRLS



## Desert Hound (Jul 31, 2020)

They put their best and brightest on their new maps. Notice anything missing?




And then when you click on the conference that has missing members, whoever is in charge has no idea where CO is.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 31, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> They put their best and brightest on their new maps. Notice anything missing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was not aware of the incredible strength of the central Wyoming teams.  Perhaps Riverton or Casper will take it all this year.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Aug 1, 2020)

ECNL
					

The ECNL’s Northwest Conference is the largest conference in the league, with 23 clubs. The conference is divided into three divisions: Bay Area, Mountain and Pacific, that span across six states: California, Colorado, Idaho, Oregon, Utah and Washington. The primary competition season is the...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
				



That's what I would do with those small states in the NorthEast . I was hoping there would be schedules posted but they indicate the primary competition season is the spring and no schedules yet. In CO, our HS season is also the spring, when we also get hammered with snow.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Aug 1, 2020)

Major fail for whoever launched this map. The northeast was split into two conferences, New England and North Atlantic, and they couldn't even get that right.


----------

